# 2nd Quarter TUG Resort Review award notification!



## TUGBrian (Aug 18, 2008)

Congratulations to Stephanie Chatterjee for her review on the Big Cedar Wilderness Club.

The review page is here for easy reference:

http://tug2.com/RnR/RatingsAndReviews.aspx?ResortGUID=BD3E236B-8814-4464-B9DA-2A4228C7276C

Here is a copy of the review for all to see as an example of what resort reviews win the quarterly award!



> We were pleased to get a fairly short notice trade into Big Cedar. We were placed in a two bedroom lock-off in Long Creek Lodge (removed from public view). This was located on the ground floor which is actually one floor down when approaching the building from the front. The back of the unit, however, was on ground level. The units were clean and well kept. The resort is very themed and in that way reminded us of some of the Disney resorts. The furniture was good quality and in good repair with ample use of the rustic – stuffed deer heads and fish on the walls and that type of country or rustic plaques etc. While we found the units very nice they do not have some of the upgraded finishes of some top resorts. For instance, the counter tops were Formica in both the kitchen and bathrooms. The shower stall in the master bath was a fiberglass unit that was perfectly nice – just not a fancy, granite lined, multi-headed affair. The kitchen was nice with all the amenities you would expect – pots and pans, place settings for six, nice glass mixing bowls, glasses and wine glasses. There was a supply of coffee which could be supplemented each evening by the “cookie lady” if needed. There was a nice dining area with seating for six with three chairs on one side of the table and a bench on the other. The living room had an upholstered sofa and a leather chair, coffee table and TV & stereo in an armoire. There was a sliding glass door from the back of the LR to the patio which was relatively small with a table and four chairs taking up most of the space. Even on the ground floor there was a lovely view of the lake.
> 
> The master bedroom was very spacious with a chair, TV armoire, king sized bed with a nicer spread. The sheets were average quality but the blanket (always a little yucky I think) was sandwiched between two sheets. We found the bed to be comfortable. There is one sink, the closet and the whirlpool tub in this room as well. The tub is blocked from direct view of the bedroom by a sort of “pony wall”. There is a nice complement of toiletries presented at this sink and on the edge of the tub. Through a door is the bathroom containing the shower stall, toilet, and another sink. This was a fairly large room with two doors so that it could be accessed from the main part of the unit as well as the bedroom. There is a window in this room that faces the outdoor corridor but it has frosted glass which I thought was nice – it allowed natural light while maintaining privacy.
> 
> ...


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 18, 2008)

View this and details on the resort review award program here:

http://tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm


----------



## swift (Aug 19, 2008)

Congratulations Stephanie!!!


----------



## RIMike (Aug 19, 2008)

*Congratulations!*

GREAT REVIEW and a GREAT service to others...
RIMIke


----------

